# Il governo Renzi salva Berlusconi



## Super_Lollo (4 Gennaio 2015)

Sembra una scena da film ma così non è , il 24 dicembre il governo in fretta e furia approva una legge inutile che però al proprio interno ben nascosta all ultimo momento viene aggiunta una norma considerata " bomba a mano per la giustizia "

Riepilogo : il comma 19-bis che esclude la punibilità della frode fiscale “quando l’importo delle imposte sui redditi evase non è superiore al 3% del reddito imponibile dichiarato”

E voi penserete e vabe , ma che differenza fa ?? Chi è il più grande evasore fiscale escluso dalla politica in questi momento ??? Esatto Berlusconi ... E cosa succederà ? Che grazie alla nuova norma la sua sentenza verrà cancellata ...

Detto questo , a parte lo SCHIFO che continuo a provare per questa gente mi stupisco che ancora qualcuno consideri il PD e FI e insieme di tutti gli altri ladri cose diverse quando ancora oggi con questa notizia scopriamo RENZIE miglior alleato di Berlusconi .


----------



## O Animal (4 Gennaio 2015)

*ULTIM'ORA 
Renzi ha bloccato il testo della riforma e da palazzo Chigi ovviamente smentiscono la norma ad personam*


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Gennaio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *ULTIM'ORA
> Renzi ha bloccato il testo della riforma e da palazzo Chigi ovviamente smentiscono la norma ad personam*



Come scrive Gad Lerber però adesso devono venire fuori i nomi dei furbi ... Troppo bello così .. Adesso che siete stati beccati bloccate il decreto ?? E no ... Fuori i nomi ..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Gennaio 2015)

In base a quello che ho capito leggendo un po' di teorie "internettiane" alla Adam Kadmon, Berlusconi avrebbe votato Finocchiaro o Prodi come presidente della Repubblica in cambio di questo.

Non è da escludere


----------



## O Animal (4 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In base a quello che ho capito leggendo un po' di teorie "internettiane", Berlusconi avrebbe votato *Finocchiaro o Prodi come presidente della Repubblica* in cambio di questo.


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Gennaio 2015)

L'italia è in mano a questa gente... siamo finiti


----------



## Jaqen (4 Gennaio 2015)

Ho letto e mi sono informato.
Se ci fosse stata la volontà di salvare Berlusconi, certamente non ci si sarebbe fermati dopo che ci si è accorti.
Sapete bene quanti cavilli ha una legge... io la penso in maniera più positiva, non ci si era nemmeno accorti, ci si è accorti, si è deciso, giustamente, di bloccare tutto e adesso basta.
Non studio giurisprudenza ma ho studiato qualche "diritto"... la legge non è retroattiva... Berlusconi sarebbe rimasto condannato uguale...io credo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ho letto e mi sono informato.
> Se ci fosse stata la volontà di salvare Berlusconi, certamente non ci si sarebbe fermati dopo che ci si è accorti.
> Sapete bene quanti cavilli ha una legge... io la penso in maniera più positiva, non ci si era nemmeno accorti, ci si è accorti, si è deciso, giustamente, di bloccare tutto e adesso basta.
> Non studio giurisprudenza ma ho studiato qualche "diritto"... la legge non è retroattiva... Berlusconi sarebbe rimasto condannato uguale...io credo...


Se , ciao core .... La verità è che ci han provato ma poi scoperti con la mano nella marmellata ( dal M5S ) stanno correndo ai ripari in tutti i modi perché non abituati a qualcuno che raccontasse tutte le loro "
Storie " al pubblico dominio .


----------



## Jaqen (4 Gennaio 2015)

Non leggo risposta sulla retroattività, leggo solo congetture.
Se avesse avuto effetto retroattivo si può discutere, se non avesse avuto questo effetto stiam parlando del nulla.

Su questo non ho trovato fonti che mi spiegassero


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non leggo risposta sulla retroattività, leggo solo congetture.
> Se avesse avuto effetto retroattivo si può discutere, se non avesse avuto questo effetto stiam parlando del nulla.
> 
> Su questo non ho trovato fonti che mi spiegassero



A ok , non so risponderti in merito perché non è il mio lavoro ... Detto questo lo schifo rimane lo stesso


----------



## Jaqen (4 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A ok , non so risponderti in merito perché non è il mio lavoro ... Detto questo lo schifo rimane lo stesso



Sì... ma per me non era un buona parte Berlusconi o non Berlusconi!


----------



## Doctore (5 Gennaio 2015)

l'antiberlusconismo rende completamente rincoglioniti...e lo dice uno che non l ha mai votato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Gennaio 2015)

Purtroppo leggendo i vari siti ( di tutte le parti ) viene confermata la mia tesi iniziale altro che anti berlusconismo qui era una vera e propria tentata " frode " . 

Poi a me del nano non può fregare meno .. Sia chiaro


----------



## smallball (5 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Purtroppo leggendo i vari siti ( di tutte le parti ) viene confermata la mia tesi iniziale altro che anti berlusconismo qui era una vera e propria tentata " frode " .
> 
> Poi a me del nano non può fregare meno .. Sia chiaro



sara' felice Romano Prodi che,era compreso nel pacchetto,che dovra' dire addio al Quirinale


----------



## Efferosso (5 Gennaio 2015)

Una norma riguardante un reato fiscale interessa il 100% delle imprese italiane.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Gennaio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Una norma riguardante un reato fiscale interessa il 100% delle imprese italiane.



Ma guarda caso va a scagionare la controparte del patto del Nazareno... 
Altro che fascismo .. Qui siamo ben oltre lo schifo


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (5 Gennaio 2015)

Da quanto si legge in giro la norma non dovrebbe essere retroattiva e dunque non cambierebbe la situazione di Berlusconi


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Gennaio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Da quanto si legge in giro la norma non dovrebbe essere retroattiva e dunque non cambierebbe la situazione di Berlusconi




Io ho letto esattamente il contrario:O


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (5 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io ho letto esattamente il contrario:O



C'è incertezza e nessuno si è sbilanciato al 100%. Poi ovviamente siti o testate pro Berlusconi si sbilanciano in un verso mentre chi è contro si sbilancia nel verso opposto.
Io ho cercato di controllare più fonti possibili e da quello che ho trovato propendo per la non retroattività


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Gennaio 2015)

Ovunque si legge il contrario..

Intanto SALVINI ha chiesto le dimissioni a Renzi per il decreto salva Berlusconi


----------



## Doctore (6 Gennaio 2015)

lollo anche se passava questo salva condotto su berlusconi non poteva essere applicato...caso chiuso polemica montata ad arte dai 5 stalle.


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A ok , non so risponderti in merito perché non è il mio lavoro ... Detto questo lo schifo rimane lo stesso


Sulla questione non so molto perchè l'ho distrattamente seguita al tg e nulla più,però studiando giurisprudenza so che rientrando il decreto in materia civile,e specificamente tributaria e previdenziale,è incluso nel raggio di azioni di quelle leggi che,se non violano alcuni princìpi generali dell'ordinamento,possono tranquillamente essere retroattive.Dando un'occhiata in giro ho visto che ci sono pareri discordanti riguardo al caso specifico però,e quindi solo leggendo quelle benedette cinque righe aggiunte si potrebbe capire se sia effettivamente stata pensata come legge retroattiva o meno.
Al di là di questa storia,dietro cui potrebbe esserci la malafede che possiamo supporre come no, che lì dentro sia tutto un magna magna e un insieme di imbrogli e favori non lo scopriamo certo ora,ormai penso che sulla nostra classe politica non ci siano davvero più parole spendibili.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> lollo anche se passava questo salva condotto su berlusconi non poteva essere applicato...caso chiuso polemica montata ad arte dai 5 stalle.




Cosa c'entra il M5s ? Ha semplicemente fatto presente le ambiguità della norma ..


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ragazzi FANTASTICO ! Sta uscendo in queste ore chi ha messo la norma .. VERDINI ( pluri salvato e pluri indagato di forza Italia ) , e sapete perché ?? Non solo perché avrebbe fatto ( forse ) comodo al suo capo B ma sarebbe servita a lui ..


----------



## Doctore (6 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra il M5s ? Ha semplicemente fatto presente le ambiguità della norma ..



c entra sempre 
Lasciando perdere berlusconi o verdini...di per se la norma come la giudichi?
Entro certi redditi onestamente potrebbe essere giusta o no?


----------



## davoreb (6 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> c entra sempre
> Lasciando perdere berlusconi o verdini...di per se la norma come la giudichi?
> Entro certi redditi onestamente potrebbe essere giusta o no?



per me almeno il 50% degli italiani evade attivamente o passivamente un tot l'anno xo c'è un malcontento generale che rende questa cosa giusta o comunque non cosa grave anche per bravissime persone che conosco.

questo purtroppo è più grave dei vari giochini di palazzo.., 3% più o 3% meno etc.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> lollo anche se passava questo salva condotto su berlusconi non poteva essere applicato...caso chiuso polemica montata ad arte dai 5 stalle.



Vivono di questo. Polemiche (sterili ed inutili) e complottismo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vivono di questo. Polemiche (sterili ed inutili) e complottismo.



È incredibile come gli unici che non stiamo inciuciando o che stiamo fregando il popolo italiano siano proprio i 5 stelle e si prendano questi insulti ...

Però oh , opinabile come sempre  ..


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È incredibile come gli unici che non stiamo inciuciando o che stiamo fregando il popolo italiano siano proprio i 5 stelle e si prendano questi insulti ...
> 
> Però oh , opinabile come sempre  ..



Ma cosa vuoi dire di un'accozzaglia di decerebrati che lancia l'hashtag #Forzavigili ?

Sono parassiti. Addirittura peggiori (e ce ne vuole) di coloro che ci hanno distrutto e continuano a distruggerci.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuoi dire di un'accozzaglia di decerebrati che lancia l'hashtag #Forzavigili ?
> 
> Sono parassiti. Addirittura peggiori (e ce ne vuole) di coloro che ci hanno distrutto e continuano a distruggerci.



Non capisco , sono anni che ti chiedo il perché di tutto questo odio ma non ho mai ricevuto risposte " concrete " .. Lascia perdere Casaleggio ecc e grillo ( che posso darti ragione ) ma i ragazzi in parlamento sono stati gli unici ad essere coerenti in tutto quel posto malato .

E poi ci riprovo ... Mi dai un alternativa di voto ? .. Senza fantasticare su militarizzazioni o scenari che sai benissimo non realizzabili ...


----------



## Doctore (6 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È incredibile come gli unici che non stiamo inciuciando o che stiamo fregando il popolo italiano siano proprio i 5 stelle e si prendano questi insulti ...
> 
> Però oh , opinabile come sempre  ..



ma guarda che lo dicono anche i nazzisti,fascisti,comunisti leninisti stalinisti,movimenti estremisti cattolici ecc...ma questi movimenti non avranno mai il mio consenso in nessun modo.
Non sto paragonando i m5s ad estremisti che vogliono instaurare una dittatura sia chiaro  era per fare un esempio.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non capisco , sono anni che ti chiedo il perché di tutto questo odio ma non ho mai ricevuto risposte " concrete " .. Lascia perdere Casaleggio ecc e grillo ( che posso darti ragione ) ma i ragazzi in parlamento sono stati gli unici ad essere coerenti in tutto quel posto malato .
> 
> E poi ci riprovo ... Mi dai un alternativa di voto ? .. Senza fantasticare su militarizzazioni o scenari che sai benissimo non realizzabili ...




Ma io non voto da tempo. Sono coerente. Tornerò a votare quando verrà abolito il suffragio universale (il mio voto non può valere come uno che non sa nemmeno in che epoca vive) e quando questi cani, tutti, spariranno. Mi sembra che tu, prima di Grillo, votassi Berlusconi (che ora deridi).


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma io non voto da tempo. Sono coerente. Tornerò a votare quando verrà abolito il suffragio universale (il mio voto non può valere come uno che non sa nemmeno in che epoca vive) e quando questi cani, tutti, spariranno. Mi sembra che tu, prima di Grillo, votassi Berlusconi (che ora deridi).


Va beh fine 90 inizi 2000  ci cascai come tutti ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Gennaio 2015)

Per il discorso del suffragio universale possiamo pensarla uguale


----------



## Doctore (7 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh fine 90 inizi 2000  ci cascai come tutti ...



eh no! non tutti


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> eh no! non tutti



perché non speravi facesse come per il milan ??? la nazione più titolata al mondo.. 

lui il premier con più titoli al mondo


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non leggo risposta sulla retroattività, leggo solo congetture.
> Se avesse avuto effetto retroattivo si può discutere, se non avesse avuto questo effetto stiam parlando del nulla.
> 
> Su questo non ho trovato fonti che mi spiegassero



Se non era retroattiva a che pro cancellarla una volta sgamati?
aggiungo una cosa: fa schifo comunque la si veda..sia se era un cavillo messo apposta per salvare Silvio sia se adesso viene revocato solo perché c'è di mezzo lui..quindi se una ipotetica legge giusta (non parlo di questa) favorisce Berlusconi non la facciamo perché sennò ne trae beneficio lui?..classica dimostrazione di staterello e popolino che merita di essere nello schifo in cui siamo..


----------



## Efferosso (7 Gennaio 2015)

E' comunque molto triste che, nel momento in cui si chiedono riforme, elasticità, novità, si debba guardare se una norma può essere applicata ad un contribuente rispetto a tipo 40 milioni, per poi perdere tempo, rimangiarsi la suddetta norma, e mantenere lo status quo.

Molto, molto triste.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> eh no! non tutti



Vabbè cos'era l'alternativa? quel farabutto di Prodi con le sue coalizioni barzelletta da 25 partiti?..oppure "Er pupone" Rutelli?..Berlusca è stato rieletto più volte perché non si è mai presentato un progetto serio alternativo..anche oggi la gente vota PD in massa per lo stesso principio, al di là dei soliti sinistrorsi (che voterebbero PD anche se Renzi venisse fotografato mentre deruba una malato di alzahimer) è evidente che la gente piuttosto di Grillo o Salvini o la carcassa di forza Italia vota PD..io non voto ma alla fine il mio non vota conta zero..


----------



## Efferosso (8 Gennaio 2015)

Enrico Zanetti, sottosegretario all'economia.

"Al ministro Alfano che, con riferimento al decreto fiscale, si chiede se 'una cosa giusta può diventare sbagliata solo perché si applica a Berlusconi', noi diciamo assolutamente no"


----------



## Doctore (8 Gennaio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbè cos'era l'alternativa? quel farabutto di Prodi con le sue coalizioni barzelletta da 25 partiti?..oppure "Er pupone" Rutelli?..Berlusca è stato rieletto più volte perché non si è mai presentato un progetto serio alternativo..anche oggi la gente vota PD in massa per lo stesso principio, al di là dei soliti sinistrorsi (che voterebbero PD anche se Renzi venisse fotografato mentre deruba una malato di alzahimer) è evidente che la gente piuttosto di Grillo o Salvini o la carcassa di forza Italia vota PD..io non voto ma alla fine il mio non vota conta zero..



l alternativa a questa spazzatura è il non voto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> l alternativa a questa spazzatura è il non voto.



Io l'ho detto più volte e lo ripeto.. il non voto è da " codardi " ... se questo paese va male è anche per il non voto.. i lobotomizzati dalla tv e dai giornalai vanno in massa a votare B e Renzie perché lo dice la D'urso in TV mentre chi potrebbe realmente mettere un mattonino per cambiare questo paese non va a votare ...

io rimango stupito quando sento qualcuno dire " io non voto " .. e allora non ti lamentare neanche .. non voglio sentire una parola uscire dalla tua bocca ( non è riferito a te [MENTION=124]Doctore[/MENTION] ci mancherebbe ) .. se non voti non ti prendi la responsabilità e accetti passivamente che questo paese vada a rotoli...


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il governo Renzi non esiste, magari esistesse


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io l'ho detto più volte e lo ripeto.. il non voto è da " codardi " ... se questo paese va male è anche per il non voto.. i lobotomizzati dalla tv e dai giornalai vanno in massa a votare B e Renzie perché lo dice la D'urso in TV mentre chi potrebbe realmente mettere un mattonino per cambiare questo paese non va a votare ...
> 
> io rimango stupito quando sento qualcuno dire " io non voto " .. e allora non ti lamentare neanche .. non voglio sentire una parola uscire dalla tua bocca ( non è riferito a te [MENTION=124]Doctore[/MENTION] ci mancherebbe ) .. se non voti non ti prendi la responsabilità e accetti passivamente che questo paese vada a rotoli...



dipende , a mio avviso se uno non vota perchè se ne frega altamente allora il tuo ragionamento ci sta , ma se uno non vota perche dopo aver valutato tutte le opzioni ritiene nessuna di queste valida , allora ha tutto il diritto di lamentarsi e non votare


----------



## Doctore (10 Gennaio 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> dipende , a mio avviso se uno non vota perchè se ne frega altamente allora il tuo ragionamento ci sta , ma se uno non vota perche dopo aver valutato tutte le opzioni ritiene nessuna di queste valida , allora ha tutto il diritto di lamentarsi e non votare



Vorrei votare giuro ma alla prova dei fatti:
Cdx non si puo votare con silvio e salvini.
Csx stesso discorso...avevo una speranza in renzi ma ha deluso.
Sx radical chic non la posso votare perche non mi va che il mio paese assomigli a cuba o un unione sovietica...amo troppo la libertà.
M5S...non voto a chi crede alle sirene (qua lollo s incavola )

Gli unici con cui vado d accordo ''ideologicamente'' parlando sono i radicali...ma si sono dissolti nel nulla e vivono ancora con il fantasma pannella.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Vorrei votare giuro ma alla prova dei fatti:
> Cdx non si puo votare con silvio e salvini.
> Csx stesso discorso...avevo una speranza in renzi ma ha deluso.
> Sx radical chic non la posso votare perche non mi va che il mio paese assomigli a cuba o un unione sovietica...amo troppo la libertà.
> ...



Grande errore degli italiani non averli votati, andavano mandati al governo dopo l'era della prima repubblica,

lo stesso errore che stanno facendo adesso con il M5S


----------



## Doctore (10 Gennaio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Grande errore degli italiani non averli votati, andavano mandati al governo dopo l'era della prima repubblica,
> 
> lo stesso errore che stanno facendo adesso con il M5S



non parlavano di sirene e di gombloddi assurdi 
Il m5s non c entra nulla con i radicali.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non parlavano di sirene e di gombloddi assurdi
> Il m5s non c entra nulla con i radicali.



aHAH,
Assolutamente parlavano del controllo sui media, hai scordato Pannella e soci che si presentavano davanti alle telecamere imbavagliati?
allora, come ora, non era complottismo
e... parlavano molto anche della questione morale, 
diciamo che in più rispetto al M5S parlavano molto dei diritti civili, cosa che pare non importare più a nessuno


----------



## Hammer (11 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io rimango stupito quando sento qualcuno dire " io non voto " .. e allora non ti lamentare neanche .. non voglio sentire una parola uscire dalla tua bocca ( non è riferito a te [MENTION=124]Doctore[/MENTION] ci mancherebbe ) .. se non voti non ti prendi la responsabilità e accetti passivamente che questo paese vada a rotoli...



Cosa ne pensi di chi si reca alle urne, mostrando interessamento alla situazione politica italiana, ma vota nulla?


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Cosa ne pensi di chi si reca alle urne, mostrando interessamento alla situazione politica italiana, ma vota nulla?



in quel caso è diverso.. se una persona si informa e si trova concorde con le ideologie del nazional socialismo può benissimo farlo.. chi sono io per declassare l'opinione di un altra persona ? .. 

se una persona si informa e consapevolmente decide una strada è giusto cosi independentemente dalla mia idea . 

La mia rabbia è quando trovo persone che mi dicono io odio B e Renzie ma non voto che di f... tutti ... 

e no cacchio.. i lobotomizzati dalla TV e da Salvini ( avete visto cosa va in tv a dire ?? ) vanno tutti in massa a votare .. invece chi li odia no.. sta a casa a fare la " rivoluzione " dal salotto .


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> M5S...non voto a chi crede alle sirene (qua lollo s incavola )



Ancora con sta storia


----------

